# Ajouter application dans la menu bar



## vebririon (19 Mai 2017)

Bonjour a tous,

j'aurais besoin d'ajouter une application que je viens de récupérer (fait avec l'éditeur de script apple, puis exporté en application)

C'est tout simplement une appli pour desactiver/reactiver les coins actifs car dans certains programmes, ils ne se coupent pas et ça me pose quelques soucis ^^

De quelle façon puis-je effectuer l'ajout de cette petite application dans la menubar ?

Pour ceux que ça intéresse, je vous donnerais le script en fichier texte pour l'appli toute faites.

merci d'avance


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Mai 2017)

Editeur de script > Préférences

cocher _Afficher le menu script dans la barre de menu
_
Il suffit ensuite d'ajouter le script dans un répertoire Finder (ou autre) dans ~/Bibliothèque/Scripts/Applications ou directement dans ~/Bibliothèque/Scripts


----------



## vebririon (19 Mai 2017)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Editeur de script > Préférences
> 
> cocher _Afficher le menu script dans la barre de menu
> _
> Il suffit ensuite d'ajouter le script dans un répertoire Finder (ou autre) dans ~/Bibliothèque/Scripts/Applications ou directement dans ~/Bibliothèque/Scripts



Merci beaucoup, ça fonctionne parfaitement de cette façon !

Du coup, c'est presque totalement ça, a la seule difference que j'aurais souhaité ne pas avoir toutes les choix de disponibles lorsque je clic sur l'éditeur de script apparut dans ma menubar, mais simplement que le script compilé se lance, c'est faisable ? (en gros, je clic sur l'icône, les coins actifs se désactivent, je reclus, les coins actifs s'activent de nouveau)


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Mai 2017)

Là, il faut plutôt créer une application complète.

Par contre, il y avait un truc dans le temps, une sorte de pastille qu'on faisait apparaître avec OnyX… je ne sais pas si cela existe encore, c'était du temps de Tiger.


----------



## vebririon (19 Mai 2017)

Damned ca a l'air ultra complique ce bowdel 

Si quelqu'un a les connaissances et veux m'apprendre, je suis pret !


----------



## Maxmad68 (14 Juin 2017)

Bonsoir, non ce n'est pas si compliqué que ça a l'air avec du Applescript-ObjC. 
Je l'avait déjà fait mais j'ai pas mon ordi sous la main pour le moment.
Sinon tu as un exemple ici :http://macscripter.net/viewtopic.php?id=31162


----------

